# Malodorous Poop, Wing Tremor/shaking



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

I found a young mourning dove about 2 weeks ago while fetching the morning paper. It was being stalked by the neighbor's cat and frantically flew into the side of my house. Upon rescuing it I noticed it was "scalped" from the collision (possible concussion?) and very frail/thin. It appeared to be a 2 week old fledgling. 

I kept it in a large cardboard box with wild bird seeds and observed that it did not eat. Its droppings were very runny and a light shade of green which indicated to me that it was starving and therefore passing bile. I proceeded to feed it a baby bird formula for the first 2 days (the baby mourning dove was very resistant to the feeding, but I persevered). I was surprised when on the 3rd day it began to peck at seeds and eat on its own. Even after eating on its own with the occasional supplemental feeding it was passing extremely runny stools - I attributed this to the bird being in very poor physical condition from prolonged malnutrition...

It's been 2-3 weeks now and I figured he would eventually return to stable health. I've noticed a few symptoms however:

------------------------

*1. *His feather is coming in badly (very little coverage around neck). The feathers on his head where he was scalped is spotty as well. *Possible head trauma from the collision?*

*2. *He has "wing tremors". When I observe him closely he lifts his wings as if to ready a "wing fu" attack but then his wings tremble very noticebly. It would be anthromorphic to describe but it mimics an expression of terror. It's a very violent shaking that lasts for just a few seconds - almost like he has parkinson's.

*3. *His stool is very pulpy and has a lot of excess "dark green tinged" water. It clings to the floormesh of his cage like ivy to a trellis shade. And the smell is very putrid.

*4. *he eats *a lot*. and *drinks excessively*. Despite this he is not particularly large - he is slower growing than previous doves I've rescued. But he poops a lot (and there a whole lot of liquid in the stools he passes).

*5.* he's very active, not at all lethargic. Very inquisitive and wide-eyed. When I leave him on the balcony (in his cage) briefly at sunset he is very "excitable" when other mourning doves come to "visit." He makes that almost inaudible chirping sound as if under his breath and flaps his wings.

*6.* he can fly, although its not well controlled. He get's where he intends to go but doesn't land gracefully all the time. 

*7. *confusingly, his poop isn;t always bad. Sometimes its pretty attractive poop. It's almost as if he waters down his own poop to the point where its pulpy (no idea why it smells so rancid though). He drink most of the water in his tray faster than any bird I've ever rescued. I have to refill it twice a day...



Any diagnosesis? Is he even sick or just recovering from his traumatic cat chase/malnourishment (its been 3 weeks though)? I don't want to risk taking him to a vet in case they decide to PTS... Unless I know nothing is wrong with him from a rehabability stand point.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this youngster.

We cannot diagnose, but we can suggest things to try.

For gut issues I would add a drop of organic ACV to the formula which will help repopulate good gut bacteria and help with forming stools. Stress depletes good gut bacteria and youngsters are already depleted of them.

You have not mentioned if you have given the youngster any calcium, D3 or B complex vitamins. If the bird is showing symptoms of possible neurological issues (from head trauma), then he will need those in extra supply, especially if the bird is depleted (more then what is in the formula). *


----------



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

hmm I suppose I should buy vitamins from say "all bird products" or a local pet store? I have been providing grits which I believe contain calcium.

It is a very curious phenomenon because when I taper his water for the night, his stools look beautiful, but once I give him his water he literally gulps it all down and his poop becomes watery:


Also, notice the bald spots on his neck/underside of head (its the "white looking feather- they are actually nubs of quills that don;t have any barbules).

Incidentally, I smelled his solid poop -there is only the slightest faint trace of odour- his watery poop is a little smelly - like its the water that smells....


----------



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

Soros said:


> Also, notice the bald spots on his neck/underside of head (its the "white looking feather- they are actually nubs of quills that don;t have any barbules).


Here's the picture.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*It coud be caused by lack of nutrition while baby was growing. *


----------



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

Hmm, do you think the excessive water intake in concerning?

or is the hunger/thirst like some kind of conditioned behavior from being starved when he was a fledgling?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The diarrhea is cause for concern. Please do get some organic ACV and/or extra probiotics, that may just take care of it.

Also what is he eating now? (not sure if it was mentioned) , at that age a good well balanced dove seed mix is what he needs in addition to baby bird formula.


----------



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

A baby bird see mix for "wild birds" - bought it at a local pet store. He's already eating very enthusiastically on his own and has acess to grits - I have some ACV on hand and I'll look at getting some vitamins. 

But your saying that it's not necessarily a disease? Literally his poops look fine until he drinks basically his whole supply of water. As soon as I fill it up he gulps it down...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Soros said:


> A baby bird see mix for "wild birds" - bought it at a local pet store. He's already eating very enthusiastically on his own and has acess to grits - I have some ACV on hand and I'll look at getting some vitamins.
> 
> But your saying that it's not necessarily a disease?


*No, I'm not saying that, but given his age, its always best to start with nutrition first, unless there are obvious symptoms of disease.

I would also give baby bird formula for extra nutrients, especially for calcium D3 and probiotics. Why is he getting grit and what kind?

It is best to have an avian vet look at him.*


----------



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

I figured the grits were good to have available - no?


----------



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

update:
This particular baby dove still hasn't grown bigger in size at all. Even his tail feathers are still short and he still looks like he did in the picture from a couple weeks ago- although he is seems alert and active. His head is still sparsely featherered (motley like).

His poop still stinks something fierce, but he continues to eat very vigorously and drink copious amounts of water. Basically his condition has not changed at all since I last posted...

He gets himself into a little frenzy when startled and flaps really hard and when he lands starts trembling/shaking like he has parkinsons...


----------



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

anyone have anything?


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

Doves are very excitable great caution must be take so not to scare the to death or frieghten them into injuring themselves. It sounds like this little one needs a broader palet of food and some Baytril to clear the intestinal distress.
Wing Paralysis and shaking are syptoms of paratyphoid. A very nervous bird could shake his wing simply from emotional distress. It often takes a long time for scalped feathers to come back. I have a bird who drinks tons of water and has made liquid poop for the six years he has been with me.


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

keep in mind that mourning doves are federaly protected native birds. Only licensed rehabbers and vets may rehab them. 28000000 are killed anually mostly with shot guns.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Take the bird to an avian vet. *


----------



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm mostly concerned that an avian vet (I live in rural texas) would put him down?

He doesn't have "wing" paralysis, he can fly just fine. Just he trembles after he lands.

I've been putting his cage outside and scattering seeds to acclimate him with other doves - but given his "condition" i've been hesitant about letting him take to the wild yet.


----------

